# Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch​*
Bei der Überschrift mit "rohem Fisch" wirds viele schon "schütteln", andere seh ich dagegen schon das Wasabischälchen richten.

Nicht nur Sushi, alle mögliche Arten rohen Fisches wird ja gerne gegessen.

Ich selber mag z. B. gerne Carpaccio von Fisch (dünn geschnitten, etwas Balsamico, Olivenöl, grober Pfeffer und Meersalz) - schon vor 30 Jahren in der gehobenen Küche ein Klassiker.

Was auch Angler immer beachten sollten beim Verzehr von rohem Fisch:
Vorsicht vor Parasiten etc.

Die Mitteldeutsche Zeitung hat dazu einen interessanten Bericht geschrieben:
http://www.mz-web.de/leben/gesundhe...er-warnen-vor-fadenwuermern-in-sushi-26918130

Den wiederum ich gerne zum Anlass nehme, um auch Anglern zu sagen:
*Wer sicher gehen will, sollte seinen Fisch ein paar Tage frosten, bevor er ihn roh verzehren will..*

In diesem Sinne dann einen guten UND unbedenklichen Appetit!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Dominik.L (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

Ich liebe Sushi und esse es wöchentlich, aber die Zubereitung überlasse ich entweder dem Sushikoch meines Vertrauens und hole den Fisch dazu beim Fischhändler meines Vertrauens und hatte noch nie Probleme. Einen Fisch aus meiner Gegend (Augsburg) würde ich nie roh verzehren!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

Da bin ich als gelernter Koch weniger "scheu" ;-)))

Und ich mag das auch z. B. als "Tatar", Fisch fein würfeln, mit etwas feingewürfelten Radieschen, viel Schnittlauch, eine kleine Spur Honig, wenig Senf, etwas Essig und Salz durchmischen und das auf nem kleinen Reibekuchen (Vorspeise) oder nem großen oder mehreren als Hauptgang.

Geht auch klasse mit Rotaugen und Brassen, weil alle Gräten klein....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

Gehen die Fadenwürmer eigentlich beim Beizen kaputt oder muss der Fisch erhitzt werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

Ist deswegen gefährlich(er), weil beizen nicht durchgaren ist.

Nicht sicher zu sagen, da Konzentrationen von Salz, Zucker und Säure sowie Beizdauer unterschiedlich sind.

In einem Fass Salzheringe sind sicher keine lebenden mehr drin - in einem nur über Nacht sanft gebeizten Lachs sehr ich da  größere Chancen.

Habe allerdings noch NIE gehört, dass es deswegen Krankheitsfälle gegeben hätte im Gegensatz zu Sushi etc..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

Hier mal ein Link: http://www.deutschesee.de/wissen/wissenswertes/nematoden/


----------



## Oviwahn (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

Ist wieder so eine sinnfreie Panik mache.
Für jene die paar Infos brauchen hier eine Zusammenfassung:
*
Nematoden - Fadenwürmer
*
Wurm: Fadenwurm
Larve: Trichinen
Vertreter: Hakenwurm, Spulwurm, Madenwurm......

- Stellen die meisten organischen Orgamisen auf dem Planeten
- leben in jeder flüssigen Umgebung
- häufig parasitäre Lebensweise

Der Bericht ist deswegen so sinnfrei, weil er nicht wirklich aufklärt und nur wieder Achtung, Achtung ruft. Interessant wäre es doch was für ein Fadenwurm aus der genannten Person gefischt wurde. Zu sagen das es ein Nematode war, ist genauso genau zu sagen: Bei der Schießerei war der Täter ein Homo sapiens #q

Viele Nematoden leben auch in Pflanzen und Wasser.
Wer einen Schluck aus einen Brunnenquell oder Berfluss trinkt nimmt mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Fadenwürmer auf - Erkrankungen kommen davon fast nie zu stande und das gilt auch bei tierichen Produkten. Tiere z.B. Schweine die bekannt sind bestimmte Typen von Fadenwürmern zu übertragen und wirklich gefährlich sind, werden gesondert getestet.
Der Begriff des Trichinentests ist ja fast jedem bekannt

Also wer gerne Stücke von seinem Dorschfilet direkt auf dem Boot verspreißt, braucht sich keine Sorgen machen -> gehöre auch dazu |supergri


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*



Oviwahn schrieb:


> Ist wieder so eine sinnfreie Panik mache.



So sinnfrei ist das nicht, da steckt System hinter.

"Die Flut von Informationen führt zur Verdummung der Gesellschaft."
Umberto Eco


Und denkt dran, im Frühjahr kommen die Zecken und nicht so lange in die Sonne gehen und jeder kann jederzeit einen Schlaganfall bekommen usw. Ich glaube wir sterben alle ...


----------



## Ladi74 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

@Zokker
#6#6#6
Du hast das Glyphosat im Bier und die Nitrosamine in Pommes und Co vergessen.


Bei meinem Fischhändler des Vertrauens steht ein Schild auf der Theke: 
In Wildfischen können Nematoden enthalten sein!

Na und!?

Möchte nicht wissen, was so ne Forelle/Dorade aus griechischer oder türkischer Zucht intus hat, von den Asiaten ganz zu schweigen... Vielleicht keine Parasiten, aber bestimmt hilfts auch gegen Husten.:q


----------



## Brummel (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

@zokker :m...,

mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen, jedenfalls nicht meinerseits... |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> ...Möchte nicht wissen, was so ne Forelle/Dorade aus griechischer oder türkischer Zucht intus hat, von den Asiaten ganz zu schweigen...



ich esse keine Asiaten :m


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

Aus Wikipedia:


*Anisakiasis* ist eine Krankheit, die durch Fadenwürmer verursacht wird. Es sind drei Arten von Fadenwürmern in Fischen bekannt. Die Art _Anisakis simplex_ gab der Krankheit ihren Namen. Der Fadenwurm kann in rohem Fisch, beispielsweise Sushi oder Matjes, vorkommen. Die Prävalenz bei Heringen liegt bei rund 70 %.


Hatte vor Jahren schon von Fadenwürmern bei Heringen gehört, damals hiess es aber: unappetitlich, sonst egal. Stand da was von "nicht roh essen"? Keine Ahnung..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Achtung Angler - Vorsicht bei rohem Fisch*

http://www.t-online.de/gesundheit/e...roher-fisch-nun-gesund-oder-gefaehrlich-.html


----------

